# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  Can't get driver to install...

## SlavaPHP

Hi, I just got this printer and am having problems getting it to work. I have the M3D Micro+

driverfail-001.jpg

When I run the slicer, it says... No printers found...

Please help.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

I would reinstall the Software.

https://support.printm3d.com/760750-...e-M3D-Software

----------


## SlavaPHP

I did this 4 times already... still no luck.

----------


## Roberts_Clif

If you Have Windows...

Look in the Support Downloads and click through the folders until you come to the "Click here to browse all versions". Select Windows.
Select M3D Drivers 2017.03.27.zip last file in the folder list for windows download. Unzip for Folder  M3D Drivers 2017.03.27.

Contains 

M3Dv2.Cat
M3D_v2.inf
dpinst_amd64.exe
dpinst_x86.exe
m3d_install.bat

Choose the dpinst that fits your windows and install dpinst_x86 for 32bit windows dpinst_amd64 for 64bit windows.

----------


## SlavaPHP

I got it to work! I have a question though... when i tell it to move to home position, it runs into the walls and vibrates... is this normal?

----------


## Roberts_Clif

https://www.thingiverse.com/groups/m...ral/topic:7957

Youtube has a few video's this is one

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GQNxRIs8K0

----------


## SlavaPHP

How come the first layer is always thick and sloppy?

----------


## SlavaPHP

Also... I thought this thing had mesh leveling... when i calibrate it, it only calibrates the center of the plate.

----------

